# Peformance Catapults EPS-EVO



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

EVO #22 was safe in the mailbox when I came home at lunch today.

It's about 40 degrees here in Oklahoma today. So I took it in my garage. I have enough room for a catch-box about 20-25 feet away for indoor practice like Slingman suggested.

Well, I shot the slingshot my whole lunch hour and didn't even leave myself time to eat. It was worth it.

What a beauty. The Dymondwood is the way to go. It looks even better in person than in pictures. The moziac pins really set it off.

These things are amazing.

It feels so good in the hand. It fits perfectly.

And I'm there, shooting at a one-inch dot on a sheet 20 feet away, and I kept waiting to miss. It was freaky.

I wish a camera had been rolling. Right out of the box, I'm hitting with it like I've been using it my whole life.

I'm no slingshot champion, but, man, I sure felt like one with the EPS EVO in my hand. I am so proud to own it.

I really want to thank Jim Harris for the design itself and the workmanship and time he puts into these.

I think all slingshots are good to greater or lesser degrees, and it's nice that we have so many choices out there these days.

But, fellows, if you are on the fence about whether or not to get one of these, let me tell you, I wouldn't sell it for three times what I paid for it.

This is the whole package right here. Looks great. Feels great. And shoots great.

Jim should be proud of himself for what he's created here, because I sure am.

WD40


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

(The following is a PM I sent to Jim later that evening, the same day I got the EVO #22.)

Okay, Jim, it's now 7:30 my time.

I rushed home after work at 5:00 and have spent the last two hours with #22.

It's even better than I thought.

Now, listen, if you don't have a buyer for #23 yet, I am your man.

I would love to give one of your slingshots to my dad for Christmas.

When he comes over on the weekends, sometimes he will shoot with me on some of the slingshots I have, but he doesn't have his own. I would love to give him the best there is out there.

Let me know, and the check is in the mail tomorrow.

WD


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

This is high end, and elegance, and...,WOW!
Thanks for the report WD!
Now we know why Jim has won some tournaments









Great slingshot you got there! And seems to be in the right hands!

Regards


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

What a great review


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have the original EPS #11 cant put it down, Curly Maple is a work of art and a great shooter. Jims work is amazing.
Philly


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

looks nice


----------

